# adding color to my vivarium



## telsa.the.tegu (Mar 26, 2013)

so i made a couple of things to add to Tesla's new tank, i made a house/hide, and basking shelf out of plywood i was wondering after i drylok all the pieces can i then spray paint over it to add color and i was gonna even paint bricks on the outside so it look like a brick wall. so i guess my question is can i paint it after dryloking it, and will it be safe?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know anything about drylock but when I painted I used indoor/outdoor paint then sealed over that with clear waterbased sealer. Polycrylic from minwax. [attachment=6712][attachment=6713]


----------



## telsa.the.tegu (Mar 26, 2013)

wow that looks awesome did you happen to paint the ooggy boogie man hes my favorite.lol. so as long as i seal over it with the polycrylic i should be ok?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 26, 2013)

No , haha, oogie isn't in it.  just the forest of holiday trees. Maybe I'll do oogie in my jungle carpet's enclosure when it's built. Although i am wanting a female and planning on naming her "michonne "...so was thinking zombie apocolypse scene ( walking dead fan as well)... but back on topic, yes I'm having no problems with paint under the clear polycrylic. And unlike polyurathane the smell is gone rather quickly and easy cleanup (water based)


----------



## Promo_rep (Apr 1, 2013)

what i did to add collor to the background of my cage its i went to the dollar tree and bought up a whole bunch of fake plant all for a dollar...and cut off all the the leaves and vines then stapled them to the back and sides....looks pretty decent...just a suggestion..


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 13, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I don't know anything about drylock but when I painted I used indoor/outdoor paint then sealed over that with clear waterbased sealer. Polycrylic from minwax. [attachment=6712][attachment=6713]


thats the coolest thing ever! i wanna do that! (but i dont know how to paint so i would probably just do lines of rasta colors), but the paint for the tegu?


----------

